# any1 conceived twins with clomid??



## honey08

hi ya ladies, was just wondering who has conceived twins on clomid? or even just the one baby,im probaley going to have to start clomid due 2 low estrogen levels,and i was extremley upset by this, but ive read a lot do get pregnant pretty fast taking clomid? can any1 share ur experencies with me wud br grtful, how lond did it take for u 2 get ur bfp?

i wud love to have twins, but at the mintue gettin my levels sorted out and just hopefully having one baby soon wud of course be fantastic :)
:hug:


----------



## helen1234

i got preg on my 6 month of clomid,3 months 50 mg and 100mg for the last 3 months for 4 days i think it was he said i could only have 6 months worth so was lucky.
my doc told me there is a risk of twins but its pretty low, 
i have high prolactin levels and didnt ovulate for 2 yrs.
i have 1 baby cooking 
good luck
x


----------



## honey08

wot a fantastic out come for u !!!! so if u hadnt of got ur bfp on the 6mth,who knows how long u will of had2wait to start clomid again as they like u to give it a few mth dont they !!!
do they always know why u dont O? did u have low estrogen like my self? or was it something eles? i dont even know wot eles causing us not2O apart from low E wot ive got as i really know nothing about it!!

CONGRATULATIONS .....bet u on cloud9:)


----------



## HEIDI GIRL

Hi I am just wondering how long you were on Clomid and did you conceive ? 
I am about to start taking it after 3 years of naturally ttc and I a little nervous. 
Thank you for any info you have !


----------



## fuzzylu

I did, fell pregnant on my 2nd cycle of clomid first was 50mg 2nd 100mg.


xx


----------



## v2007

This thread is 2.5 years old. 

Honey has a lil boy now called Morgan,

V xxx


----------



## fuzzylu

whoops I really should learn to pay attention


----------

